# Zahlenreihen multiplizieren & addieren



## Kefi (20. Aug 2015)

Hallo, ich bin gerade durchs Stoebern im Internet auf dieses Forum gestossen.
Ich bin gerade dabei, mich in die Welt der Informatik & Programmierung zu belehren.
Seit kurzem mache ich ein Praktikum in einer angesehenen IT-Firma und ich bekam heute eine Aufgabe, die ich in Eclipse machen sollte.
Fuer viele von euch ist das bestimmt simple zu verstehen, fuer mich lauter Fragezeichen, da ich noch N I E damit zu tun hatte.
Youtube war bisher leider auch noch nicht hilfreich. 

Meine Aufgabe ist: 

Zahlenreihe = 2, 5 , 8 , 9 , 1 , 1 , 3 , 4 , 2 , 6 , 7 , 8 , 1 

            Aufgabe 1: Jede zweite Zahl soll mit 2 multipliziert werden. Anschließend die neue Zahlenreihe in der Konsole ausgegeben.

            Aufgabe 2: Alle Zahle addieren und in der Konsole ausgeben.

            Aufgabe 3: Welche Zahl kommt am häufigsten vor?

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen oder mir gar Tipps geben, wie auch Seiten, wo man sich am Besten einen Ueberblick davon verschafft?
Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus fuer jegliche Hilfe!


----------



## Maggot (20. Aug 2015)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum.

Zu Aufgabe 2 habe ich einen ähnlichen Beitrag geschrieben: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/buchstaben-in-eingabe-finden-und-ausgeben.169356/#post-1065618

Das kannst du auch anpassen und kannst somit die anderen auch lösen.

Jedenfalls solltest du dir die Java Datentypen anschauen und auch sonst simple Hello World Programme. 

Hier noch ein Link zu einem gratis Buch: http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/javainsel/ Ab Kapitel 2.


----------



## Saheeda (20. Aug 2015)

@Kefi 
Zu 1.: Der Module-Operator (%) gibt den Rest an, wenn du zwei Zahlen teilst:
2/2 = 1 Rest 0 --> 2%2 = 0
6/4 = 1 Rest 2 --> 6%4 = 2
Mit %2 kannst du herausfinden, ob eine Zahl gerade oder ungerade ist.

Zu 2 und 3.:
Geh das am besten erst mal auf dem Papier durch und überlege dir eine Lösung, die nichts mit Quellcode zu tun hat. Wenn du theoretisch weißt, wie es geht, ist das "Übersetzen" in Code nur noch eine Fingerübung.


----------



## Maggot (20. Aug 2015)

Kefi hat gesagt.:


> Aufgabe 1: Jede zweite Zahl soll mit 2 multipliziert werden. Anschließend die neue Zahlenreihe in der Konsole ausgegeben.





Saheeda hat gesagt.:


> Zu 1.: Der Module-Operator (%) gibt den Rest an, wenn du zwei Zahlen teilst:
> 2/2 = 1 Rest 0 --> 2%2 = 0
> 6/4 = 1 Rest 2 --> 6%4 = 2
> Mit %2 kannst du herausfinden, ob eine Zahl gerade oder ungerade ist.



Da steht nur jede 2. Zahl und nicht jede gerade Zahl.


----------



## Saheeda (20. Aug 2015)

@Maggot
Ja. Aber wenn alle Zahlen innerhalb einer Liste/einem Array gespeichert sind, kann abgefragt werden, ob der Index gerade oder ungerade ist. Dann muss der TE nur noch berücksichtigen, dass der Index bei 0 beginnt.


----------



## Kefi (20. Aug 2015)

Danke, dass hier so schnell Antworten kommen =)
Soeben wurde mir von meinem Kollege dieser Code niedergeschrieben, welchen ich natuerlich ausarbeiten muss.

    int[] zahlenreihe = {2, 5 , 8 , 9 , 1 , 1 , 3 , 4 , 2 , 6 , 7 , 8 , 1 };

        int summe= 0;


        for (int i = 0; i < zahlenreihe.length; i++) {

            zahlenreihe_;

        }

 System.out.println(summe);

Wie geh ich denn hier weiter vor?_


----------



## Maggot (20. Aug 2015)

Für schritt 2 musst du jedes element der Summe hinzuaddieren. Dazu einfach ein simples Array Beispiel anschauen dann hast du es 

Für schritt 1 nimmst du jedes 2. Element. Dazu kannst du die Art von @Saheeda verwenden.


----------



## Kefi (20. Aug 2015)

Dankeschoen. Ich versuch nun mal mein Glueck =)
Irgendwann beherrsche ich es auch


----------

